# secca procedure for gas incontinence



## WTF (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone know about this procedure and if it may help in gas incontience due to weakness in the internal anal sphincter?


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF said:


> Does anyone know about this procedure and if it may help in gas incontience due to weakness in the internal anal sphincter?


link?


----------



## WTF (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.ficocentre.com/blog/?p=171http://www.healthy-women.co.uk/Bowel-incontinence--videos_hkK_dhtrvi0&feature=youtube_gdata_player.html


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

the surgeon said they would not do this operation on someone with a intact IAS. Said may cause more damage. Maybe if there is a defect, rather than weakness caused by nerve damage, would SECCA be appropriate.


----------

